# A run in the Park



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Took Mag to the park for a nice run around on a beautiful summery day. She really enjoyed herself.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Did lots of thing that dogs usually do when out and about.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Then we came upon a stump so did a bit of posing.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic photos  looks like she really enjoyed her run around and she has the posing down to a fine art too 

Love that last close up of her face  I am in awe if now only her gorgeous fluffy legs but immaculate face and beard


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Doesn't Miss Maggie Fluffy Legs ever do wet, bedraggled and muddy?
I love that last picture too - brilliant posing


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Doesn't Miss Maggie Fluffy Legs ever do wet, bedraggled and muddy?
> I love that last picture too - brilliant posing


Muddy - not likely to happen. Wet and bedraggled - we'll see what the summer brings.

Did anybody notice she was having a wee?


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Aww she looks so happy and very fluffy Harley only looks like that when I brush him at night before bed stunning pis love the close up one of her


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pics but of course I was looking thinking how brilliantly you groom her - perfect front legs and rounded feet! Dudley is looking such a scruff at the mo and not a great advert for me!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

DB1 said:


> Lovely pics but of course I was looking thinking how brilliantly you groom her - perfect front legs and rounded feet! Dudley is looking such a scruff at the mo and not a great advert for me!


Thanks Dawn. That means a lot to me coming from a professional groomer.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She always looks so fabulous. I'm curious as to which park you were at. I don't recognize it. The slope makes me think Moonie's Bay but the trees are wrong?


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Maggie is gorgeous! I am looking forward to a new pup and adventures of my own. This forum is a great place to get your doggie fix. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Gorgeous pics of Maggie! I'm jealous of all these beautiful and bigger, older, fluffier poo's who appear to be so well trained and behaved. I can't wait until Davinci is bigger, fluffier, and will pose, willingly (or against his will hehe) for pics of my liking. 😄


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> She always looks so fabulous. I'm curious as to which park you were at. I don't recognize it. The slope makes me think Moonie's Bay but the trees are wrong?


Metcalfe Fairgrounds but one side of the grounds is very park like. The hill in the back is a toboggan hill and you can see the roof tops of the houses from my subdivision.


----------

